# Problem Uploading Pictures



## JCS (Nov 26, 2005)

Every time I try to upload a pic it wont upload for some reason. I click upload, then it just stops halfway and says "Done" down in the bottom corner. I've tried at least a dozen times since yesterday afternoon and its still not working. Is anyone else having any problems with it?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 27, 2005)

Nope...Have you tried again since posting? The site was down for maintenance earlier, it may work now...


----------



## JCS (Nov 27, 2005)

Just tried it a minute ago and its working again.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 27, 2005)

Good good 8)


----------

